# My First Tutorial



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 24, 2009)

This is my first tutorial I've actually made, hopefully it's accurate? :

http://toslegends.deviantart.com/art/Stock...orial-114957451

That wasn't the best outcome at the end but I did that stock manipulation again and added a few extra things and it ended up like this:


----------



## Splych (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice. I am gonna bookmark it~!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice tut, I'll bookmark it for later.


----------

